# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  κόμβος Trellos #10329 sos!

## trellos

είμαι ο κάτοχος του κόμβου #10329 trellos ήμουν συνδεδεμένος πάνω στο fedon στα 5 ghz και αυτός με τη σειρά του πάνω στο vigor και tarantula αντίστοιχα,δυστηχώς ο μόνος που ήξερα απο το δύκτιο ήταν ο vigor  ::  και με βοηθούσε.
Πλέον το link μου έχει πέσει και ενώ προσπάθησα να έρθω σε επικοινωνία και με fedon αλλά και tarantula χωρίς καμμία απάντηση εδώ και 2 μήνες είμαι down!
παρακαλώ όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για link μαζί μου ας μου στείλει ενα πμ.
θα είμαι και στο meeting αμπελοκήπων αυτό το σαββάτο.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## spyros_28

Μετά από κάποιες προσπάθειες, μας κρύβουν δύο μεγάλες πολυκατοικίες και ακόμα και σε μεγάλη ισχύ, δεν καταφέρνουμε να διαπεράσουμε την μόνωση, οπότε, όποιος ενδιαφέρεται, ας του στείλει μήνυμα.

----------


## trellos

Ευχαριστώ το φίλο Σπύρο (firehawk) για την προσπάθεια του, δυστηχώς η αναζήτηση συνεχίζεται έχω στείλει μήνυμα σε ΚΚ #2822 και Gpa#14073 
και όποιος άλλος ενδιαφέρεται ας μου στείλει πμ. 
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## trellos

το ψάξιμο συνεχίζεται για την ανεύρεση κόμβου για link παρακαλώ όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας μου στείλει πμ. ευχαριστώ

----------


## trellos

Το link με Fedon θα ξανανέβει όλα καλά,παρόλα αυτά σκέφτομαι και για 2ο link όποιος ενδιαφερεται παρακαλώ ας στείλει πμ.

----------


## trellos

Το link με fedon είναι up and running thnks to spyros28,παρόλα αυτά συνεχίζω το ψάξιμο για 2ο link!όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας μου στείλει πμ.

----------


## trellos

Ο κόμβος συνεχίζει να έχει πρόβλημα (δεν υπάρχει λίνκ) Παρακαλώ όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να συνδεθεί μαζί μου trellos #10329 στο Γουδή υπάρχει η σκέψη για επέκταση του κόμβου για 2ο λίνκ και access point .
Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται πμ .

----------


## trellos

Μετά απο scan στη προσπάθεια μου να συνδεθώ με το κόμβο gpa #14073 έπιασα με καλό σήμα το κόμβο winner θα παρακαλούσα αν ο φίλος βλέπει το forum να μου στείλει πμ (προσπάθησα να έρθω σε επαφή μαζί του μέσω κιν. αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα)

----------


## trellos

Είμαι ακόμα ασύνδετος δεν βλέπει κανείς προς γουδή ???
Παιδιά όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να συνδεθούμε #10329 trellos

----------


## gpapakanderakis

θοδωρή βάλτο στο προφίλ σου οτι εχεις διαθέσιμο για να μπει στον κατάλογο.

----------


## trellos

ok ευχαριστώ πολύ !!!!

----------


## trellos

Προσωρινά καi με τη βοήθεια του Spyros28 και του JB172 συνδέθηκα σαν client (2,4ghz) στο access point του John 70 thnx!!!!
ευελπιστώ σύντομα να γυρίσω σαν backbone.
8 μήνες χωρίς awmn...

----------


## JB172

Αντε john70, βάλε ένα if να γυρίσει και ο Θοδωρής σε Α.
Welcome back Θοδωρή.

----------


## trellos

Δοκιμάσαμε οπτική επαφή με το Γιάννη και βλεπόμαστε μια χαρά το μόνο που μένει ,είναι να ξαναστήσω το πιάτο με το 5άρι feeder. ::

----------


## trellos

Κάνω update στο post και στα προβληματά μου.
Τελικά μετά απο δοκιμές με τον john 70 δεν βλεπόμαστε γιατί κάποιος έβαλε τριαξονικό θερμοσίφονα στα 10 μέτρα απο την ποληκατοικία του Γιάννη και δεν υπάρχει πλέον η οπτική επαφή που είχαμε.
Παρακαλώ όποιον ενδιαφέρεται και θέλει να κάνει link μαζί μου θα χαρώ πολύ.
Υπάρχουν σκέψεις και για μια omni στο πάρκο Γουδιού.

----------


## trellos

Παιδιά παραμένω ασύνδετος εδω και ενα χρόνο παρακαλώ όποιος μπορεί ας στρέψει ένα λίνκ προς το Γουδί.

----------


## GuaranDeed

Μακάρι να μπορούσα αλλά από ότι είδα έχουμε πολυκατοικίες ανάμεσα...

----------


## trellos

> Παιδιά παραμένω ασύνδετος εδω και ενα χρόνο παρακαλώ όποιος μπορεί ας στρέψει ένα λίνκ προς το Γουδί.


εχει περάσει πολύς καιρός Παραμένω ακόμα off παρακαλώ όποιον βρίσκεται κοντά μου ας κάνουμε μια προσπάθεια σύνδεσης γιατί δεν θέλω να τα παρατήσω.

----------


## devilman

ρε τρελέ επειδη για νεο εξοπλισμο απο εμενα δεν το βλεπω.. κανε ενα σκαν μηπως πιασεις το λινκ μου με τον kostasaek απο τον madmax
ssid awmn-14583-17319
channel 5600 το εχω σε ap μηπως και θες αν ειναι να μπεις σαν κομβοπελατης μεχρι να βρεθει κατι καλυτερο πανω κατω προς τα εκει στοχευει
αν με πιασεις στειλε μου ενα pm

----------


## JB172

Θοδωρή, σήκωσε φωτογραφίες στο wind για να δούμε τι οπτική έχεις μπας και βρεθεί κανένας χριστιανός.

----------


## trellos

Ok θα βγάλω φώτος και θα τις ανεβάσουν στο wind

----------


## trellos

ανέβηκαν φώτος στο wind δείτε για να μπορέσω να κάνω κάποιο link.Δυστηχώς το 5ghz feeder μου έχασε το καπάκι του απο μέλι αττική και δεν ξέρω αν έχει πάρει υγρασία.

----------


## devilman

καθαρισε το και δοκιμασε. τριψε το και με μια οδοντοβουρτσα και εισαι κομπλε.

----------


## trellos

Καθάρισα σήμερα το ταρατσοpc και βρήκα και μια omni που έχω για να φτιάξω και ένα hotspot στο πάρκο μπροστά μου ,feeder μάλλον θα χρειαστεί άλλο.

----------


## trellos

Παιδιά κάντε ένα κόπο να ρίξετε μια ματιά μήπως καταφέρω και συνδεθώ ξανά .

----------


## devilman

αν κανεις σκαν προς 17319 κατα 90 τις εκατο θα το πιασεις και με καλο σημα.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Το access Point μου στον κομβο 3200 το έχεις πιάσει σε κανα scan ?

----------


## trellos

> Το access Point μου στον κομβο 3200 το έχεις πιάσει σε κανα scan ?


Θα προσπαθήσω το Σαββατοκύριακο με τη βοήθεια του spyros28 να κάνω ένα scan 
να δω αν μπορέσω να συνδεθώ με ένα απο τους 2 σας ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως.

----------


## trellos

Μετά απο πολύ καιρό ακούσιας αποχής αποφάσισα να ξαναφτιάξω τον κόμβο μου.
Απο το wind έχω καλή οπτική με το Gfan θα δοκιμάσω και ενα scan (με τον spyros28 ) εντός των ημερών,όποιος φίλος ενδιαφέρεται για σύνδεση καλοδεχούμενος.

----------


## trellos

Συνεχίζω να ψάχνω για σύνδεση ,έστω και στα 2,4 όποιος φίλος έχει ελεύθερο link και βλέπει προς Γουδή στη μεριά του πάρκου #10329 ας μου στείλει ένα μύνημα ,δυστηχώς δεν έχω τις γνώσεις για να το φτιάξω μόνος μου,ειναι κρίμα να έχω εξοπλισμό και να κάθομαι τόσο καιρό.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ ο διαχειρηστής του κόμβου trellos

----------


## trellos

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω συνδεθεί πουθενά.

----------


## trellos

No connection

----------


## trellos

Να πώ πως συνεχίζω να ψάχνω για σύνδεση στα 5ghz παρακαλώ όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου στο mail

[email protected]

----------


## trellos

Κόμβος Trellos #10329 Ψάχνω για λίνκ εδώ και πολύ καιρό όποιος είναι κοντά και έχει οπτική προς Γουδή ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου.
Υπάρχει ο εξοπλισμός για να βγάλουμε το λίνκ καθώς και για access point.

[email protected]

----------


## trellos

Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να με βοηθήσει για scanning ?
Και αν μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει να φτιάξω καλώδια γιατί δεν ξέρω να το κάνω ο ίδιος ;
Προσπαθώ να συνδεθώ με τον κόμβο antonisk7 #2113 όποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει καλοδεχούμενος.

----------


## trellos

Παρακαλώ όποιος βλέπει προς το κόμβο μου και ενδιαφέρεται για σύνδεση ,παρακαλώ ας στρέψει ένα πιάτο για να καταφέρω να κάνω ένα link αρχικά.
Οποίος ενδιαφέρεται ας στείλει ένα πμ ή στο mail [email protected]

----------


## trellos

ο Κόμβος #10329 trellos ακόμη ψάχνει για λίνκ,παρακαλώ όποιος ενδιαφέρεται και έχει ενα ελεύθερο if 
υπάρχει εδώ και καιρό άμεσο ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## trellos

ακόμη ψάχνω........

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

Με τον Winner #240 δεν μπορεις να κανεις λινκ?

----------


## trellos

έχω προσπαθήσει πολλές φορές να έρθω σε επαφή όχι μόνο με τον winner αλλά και με πολλούς άλλους αλλά δυστυχώς τις περισσότερες φορές δεν υπήρξε ανταπόκριση.

----------


## sv1bgm

Πεντέλη βλέπεις ?

----------


## trellos

Ναι λογικά βλέπω.Έχω ανεβάσει και φωτογραφίες με την ορατότητα του κόμβου μου.

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

Λογικα πρεπει να σε βλεπω και εγω!
Τι εξοπλισμο έχεις?

----------


## trellos

Ταρατσοpc gibertini 80cm 5ghz feeder nvac αλλά είμαι διατεθειμένος να αγοράσω κάτι αν χρειάζεται.

----------


## senius

Σε βλέπω και παραπονιέσαι και με το δίκιο σου τόσα χρόνια ασύνδετος.
Βοήθησε μας λίγο για να μπορέσουμε να σε βοηθήσουμε κι εμείς.
Έχεις προβληματική περιορισμένη οπτική επαφή. Δώσε μας στοιχειά απο photo πανοραμικής, εξοπλισμό και γενικά τι και πως εκπέμπεις

Το AWMN δεν έχει πεθάνει. Συνεχίζει !! Τουλάχιστον από μεριάς μου και μέσω συνεννόησης κινητών τηλεφώνων όλων των φίλων , βγαίνουν συνέχεια bb link και μάλιστα οι περισσότεροι έχουμε συνεχή επαφή. Υπάρχουν πολλοί άρρωστοι άνθρωποι εδώ μέσα οπού με τον τρόπο τους ο κάθε ένας, μας εχει προσβάλει και γι αυτό οτι κάνω εγω προσωπικά πλέων, έχω υποσχεθεί να είναι ακούσιο προς όλους. ΑΠΛΑ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΧΑΝΕΤΕ ... ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑΤΑ ΥΠΕΡ ΑΥΤΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΑΜΙΑ...
Ας κατεβάσουν λίγο αυτοί που σήκωσαν τα καλάμια ... και θα συνεννοηθούμε και με αυτούς στην πορεία..

Τρελλοπουλε είσαι συγγενής με τον sweet. Θα έρθουμε και στην ταράτσα σου ... όταν έρθει η ώρα που θα μπορέσω !!

----------


## trellos

Καταρχήν ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον,νομίζω παραπονιέμαι ευγενικά δεν έχω σκοπό να προσβάλλω κανένα γιατί ξέρω πολύ καλά πως κάνουμε το χόμπι μας.
ο εξοπλισμός που έχω είναι ταρατσόpc με gibertini πιάτο 80cm και feeder nvak 5ghz ,επίσης έχω και μια omni και κάθεται.Φυσικά αν χρειάζεται κάτι το αγοράζω.
Η οπτική που έχω είναι στη πίσω μεριά της πολυκατοικίας μου ψηλά μόνο προς Υμηττό.Στο μπροστινό κομμάτι βλέπω προς Τουρκοβούνια Αμπελόκηπους σε ακτίνα 40-45 μοιρών.
Θα χαρώ πολύ να ξαναμπώ στο δίκτυο.

----------


## senius

> Καταρχήν ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον,νομίζω παραπονιέμαι ευγενικά δεν έχω σκοπό να προσβάλλω κανένα γιατί ξέρω πολύ καλά πως κάνουμε το χόμπι μας.
> ο εξοπλισμός που έχω είναι ταρατσόpc με gibertini πιάτο 80cm και feeder nvak 5ghz ,επίσης έχω και μια omni και κάθεται.Φυσικά αν χρειάζεται κάτι το αγοράζω.
> Η οπτική που έχω είναι στη πίσω μεριά της πολυκατοικίας μου ψηλά μόνο προς Υμηττό.Στο μπροστινό κομμάτι βλέπω προς Τουρκοβούνια Αμπελόκηπους σε ακτίνα 40-45 μοιρών.
> Θα χαρώ πολύ να ξαναμπώ στο δίκτυο.


Δωσε μια φωτο με πανοραμικη,
Κι εγω θα χαρω να κανω τρασερτ στο ρουτερ σου οταν συνδεθεις...

----------


## senius

Ετοίμασε μπύρες για τον Κώστα sweet , και όταν έρθουμε στην ταράτσα σου μαζί με τον sweet, θα τα φτιάξουμε τόσο καλά όσο το Επίθετό σου !!! Αρκεί να απαντήσουν οι απέναντι !!

ενδιτ : αφιερωμένο στον Αλέξανδρο acoul που παραπονιέται σε άλλους κόσμους ...

----------


## trellos

Θα χαρώ πολύ να έρθετε και να το στήσουμε ξανά ,μετά λιώνουμε στις μπύρες  :: 
Το πρόβλημα είναι πως μέχρι σήμερα δεν υπάρχει ανταπόκριση από τους απέναντι.

----------


## senius

> Θα χαρώ πολύ να έρθετε και να το στήσουμε ξανά ,μετά λιώνουμε στις μπύρες


Oοκ man. κανόνισε το με την μία, με τον συγγενή σου Κώστα sweet (#11244) να ξεσαλώσουμε . Και ότι προκύψει .... Πάντως θα το αφιερώσουμε στα κολλητάρια του AWMN , των αρνήσεων προς εσένα !!

----------


## senius

> Θα χαρώ πολύ να έρθετε και να το στήσουμε ξανά ,μετά λιώνουμε στις μπύρες 
> Το πρόβλημα είναι πως μέχρι σήμερα δεν υπάρχει ανταπόκριση από τους απέναντι.


Ο sweet ανέφερε, πρώτα οι μπύρες και μετά τα ββ λινκ !!!!!

----------


## sweet

θοδωρη βαλε μπυρες στο ψυγειο και ερχομαστε με τον κωστα senius........

----------


## sweet

Βαλε τις μπυρες στο ψυγειο να ειναι κρυες......

----------


## senius

> Βαλε τις μπυρες στο ψυγειο να ειναι κρυες......





> Το AWMN δεν έχει πεθάνει. Συνεχίζει !! Τουλάχιστον από μεριάς μου και μέσω συνεννόησης κινητών τηλεφώνων όλων των φίλων , βγαίνουν συνέχεια bb link και μάλιστα οι περισσότεροι έχουμε συνεχή επαφή. Υπάρχουν πολλοί άρρωστοι άνθρωποι εδώ μέσα οπού με τον τρόπο τους ο κάθε ένας, μας εχει προσβάλει και γι αυτό οτι κάνω εγω προσωπικά πλέων, έχω υποσχεθεί να είναι ακούσιο προς όλους. ΑΠΛΑ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΧΑΝΕΤΕ ... ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑΤΑ ΥΠΕΡ ΑΥΤΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΑΜΙΑ...
> Ας κατεβάσουν λίγο αυτοί που σήκωσαν τα καλάμια ... και θα συνεννοηθούμε και με αυτούς στην πορεία..
> 
> Τρελλοπουλε είσαι συγγενής με τον sweet. Θα έρθουμε και στην ταράτσα σου ... όταν έρθει η ώρα που θα μπορέσω !!


Για να μην λέτε οτι ο senius αναφέρει μ@λ@κίες ....

----------


## trellos

χαχαχαχχαχ οκ πρώτα οι μπύρες !!!!!

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

trellos Τι εξοπλισμο έχεις?

----------


## trellos

Ταρατσοpc με cm9 ,πιάτο gibertini 80cm ,feeder nvak 5ghz ,επίςις έχω μια κεραία omni 2,4 ,καθώς και μια grid 2,4.

----------


## trellos

Απευθύνω έκκληση προς όλους τους κοντινούς κόμβους στους Αμπελόκηπους που έχουν οπτική με τον κόμβο #10329 trellos ενδιαφέρομαι για link.

----------


## senius

Εχουμε κανένα νέο?
οεο?

----------


## trellos

> Εχουμε κανένα νέο?
> οεο?


Δυστυχώς τίποτα.....έχω προσπαθήσει πολλές φορές να επικοινωνήσω με διάφορους κομβιούχους που βρίσκονται κοντά μου αλλά δεν υπάρχει κανένα ενδιαφέρον.
Βρίσκομαι off από το 2008.

----------


## senius

> Δυστυχώς τίποτα.....έχω προσπαθήσει πολλές φορές να επικοινωνήσω με διάφορους κομβιούχους που βρίσκονται κοντά μου αλλά δεν υπάρχει κανένα ενδιαφέρον.
> Βρίσκομαι off από το 2008.


Θέλει ταρατσομπυροκατασταση...!!!
Κάτι μου θυμίζει αυτό. 
O ειδικός όμως σε όλα αυτά, είναι ο Κώστας sweet !!

----------


## trellos

Εγώ παιδιά είμαι διαθέσιμος κανονίζουμε όταν μπορείτε

----------


## trellos

όποιος ενδιαφέρεται θέλω να συνδεθώ ξανά με το δίκτυο βρίσκομαι στο Γουδή με οπτική πρός τουρκοβούνια #10329 trellos

----------


## Convict

> όποιος ενδιαφέρεται θέλω να συνδεθώ ξανά με το δίκτυο βρίσκομαι στο Γουδή με οπτική πρός τουρκοβούνια #10329 trellos


Ακόμα ασύνδετος;
Φίλοι, γνωστοί σε διπλανά κτήρια πιο ψηλά από το δικό σου δεν υπάρχουν;

----------


## trellos

Αν υπάρχει κάποιος που διαθέτει ένα if περιμένω ......

----------


## trellos

Μετά από 7 χρόνια επιτέλους συνδέθηκα....
Πολλά τεράστια ευχαριστώ στο φίλο programmer pc που ενδιαφέρθηκε να κάνουμε λίνκ.
Καθώς και στους φίλους Senius και Sweet που ήρθαν και με βοήθησαν σε όλα!!!!!
Πλέον ο κόμβος trellos #10329 είναι up and running μετά από πολλά χρόνια
Προς το παρόν έχουμε ένα λίνκ και ένα access point και από Σεπτέμβριο θα έχω διαθέσιμο if.
Σύντομα θα ανεβάσω και φώτος .Ευχαριστώ πολύ τα παιδιά για όλα ,ήταν τεράστια η βοήθεια τους
Και πλέον είμαι online!!!!!

----------


## senius

> Μετά από 7 χρόνια επιτέλους συνδέθηκα....
> Πολλά τεράστια ευχαριστώ στο φίλο programmer pc που ενδιαφέρθηκε να κάνουμε λίνκ.
> Καθώς και στους φίλους Senius και Sweet που ήρθαν και με βοήθησαν σε όλα!!!!!
> Πλέον ο κόμβος trellos #10329 είναι up and running μετά από πολλά χρόνια
> Προς το παρόν έχουμε ένα λίνκ και ένα access point και από Σεπτέμβριο θα έχω διαθέσιμο if.
> Σύντομα θα ανεβάσω και φώτος .Ευχαριστώ πολύ τα παιδιά για όλα ,ήταν τεράστια η βοήθεια τους
> Και πλέον είμαι online!!!!!





> |------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
> 
> | WinMTR statistics |
> 
> | Host - % | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
> 
> |------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
> 
> | router.senius.awmn - 0 | 111 | 111 | 0 | 0 | 1 | 0 |
> ...


Ευχαριστούμε όλα τα παιδιά. Θωδωρης, Λουκας και Κωστηδες.
Περάσαμε ομορφα.!!

Ενεργοποιήθηκε και το Access Point του κόμβου με ssid : awmn-10329_trellos-AP , στους 2437 και με ενεργά τα dhcp .!

sweet and trellos #10329_27-7-2016_1.jpg sweet and trellos #10329_27-7-2016_2.jpg trellos #10329 and senius 27-7-2016_1.jpg

Θοδωρή κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ, ΚΑΛΟΡΙΖΙΚΟΣ !!!
Έμπλεξες με ... τρελούς....

----------


## trellos

Με τους καλύτερους έμπλεξα ........  ::

----------


## Juan

Μετά από 7 χρόνια... απίστευτο .

Τι εξοπλισμό χρησιμοποιήσατε ; Τι λειτουργικό - έκδοση ;

----------


## trellos

Τα έχουμε όλα στο wind #10329 ,από Σεπτέμβριο θα έχω και ελεύθερο if για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται και έχει οπτική επαφή!

----------


## trellos

Σύντομα και άλλες φωτογραφίες με το φίλο Λουκά που τον ευχαριστώ για τη καλή του θέληση , και που έχουμε μαζί το λίνκ!!!!

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Καλορίζικος Θοδωρή και καλά λίνκ !!!  ::

----------


## Juan

Λειτουργικό : Mikrotik v5.26 x86

γιατί έτσι ; δεν έχεις διαβάσει τα προβλήματα που προκαλούν τα Mikrotik με παλιές εκδόσεις ;

edit: Κώστα Senius εσύ δεν είπες τίποτα για την παλιά έκδοση ;

----------


## trellos

Ο Κώστας το επισήμανε αυτό ,αλλά ο κόμβος προς το παρόν θα λειτουργεί δοκιμαστικά με ότι υλικό είχα από παλιά ,αργότερα θα προχωρήσουμε σε αναβαθμίσεις ,δυστυχώς αγαπητέ δεν περιςσεύουν τα βαλάντια προς το παρόν.

----------


## Juan

> Ο Κώστας το επισήμανε αυτό ,αλλά ο κόμβος προς το παρόν θα λειτουργεί δοκιμαστικά με ότι υλικό είχα από παλιά ,αργότερα θα προχωρήσουμε σε αναβαθμίσεις ,δυστυχώς αγαπητέ δεν περιςσεύουν τα βαλάντια προς το παρόν.


Δηλαδή εσύ αυτή τη στιγμή θα αρχίσεις να ανακοινώνεις άχρηστη πληροφορία από τον κόμβο σου στο bgp και φαντάσματα, χωρίς να σε ενδιαφέρει αυτό, αυτό μου λες. Δεν σε νοιάζει η καλή λειτουργία του awmn.

----------


## nikolas_350

Αν μου επιτρέπετε να πω την γνώμη μου , θεωρώ πολύ σημαντικό ότι κατάφερε να συνδεθεί ο άνθρωπος μετά από 7 χρόνια και μπράβο σε όσους βοήθησαν για αυτό.

Για όσο καιρό παραμένει με ένα μόνο link σαν τερματικός κόμβος δεν μπορεί να δημιουργεί φαντάσματα στο δίκτυο. Εάν με το καλό καταφέρει να βγάλει και άλλα τότε θα πρέπει να το δει πιο ζεστά την αναβάθμιση.

Ξανά μπράβο σας και καλή δρομολόγηση από μένα!

----------


## trellos

> Αν μου επιτρέπετε να πω την γνώμη μου , θεωρώ πολύ σημαντικό ότι κατάφερε να συνδεθεί ο άνθρωπος μετά από 7 χρόνια και μπράβο σε όσους βοήθησαν για αυτό.
> 
> Για όσο καιρό παραμένει με ένα μόνο link σαν τερματικός κόμβος δεν μπορεί να δημιουργεί φαντάσματα στο δίκτυο. Εάν με το καλό καταφέρει να βγάλει και άλλα τότε θα πρέπει να το δει πιο ζεστά την αναβάθμιση.
> 
> Ξανά μπράβο σας και καλή δρομολόγηση από μένα!


Ευχαριστώ πολύ θα απαντούσα ακριβώς το ίδιο ,από Σεπτέμβριο που θα εξαπλωθεί ο κόμβος θα αλλάξουμε και έκδοση,δεν περίμενα 7 χρόνια για να χαλάσω τη καλή λειτουργία του δικτύου.

----------


## trellos

20160727_181724.jpg

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

Juan Χαλαρωσε! Μην επιτήθεσαι ετσι! Χαλαρωσε! Θα αναβαθμιστει ο κομβος με λειτουργικο 6.x και routerboards.

Trellos φιλε μου, Καλα λινκς!!!!!

----------


## trellos

Ευχαριστώ Dimitris DGI τελικά έστω και έμμεσα το βγάλαμε το λίνκ  ::

----------


## akakios

Αν βοηθαει μπορω να σου δωσω ενα RB-433 να κανεις την δουλεια σου. 
Δυστυχως δεν ειναι το AH αλλα παλι καλα παει. 
τουλαχιστον να γλυτωσεις και κατι απο ρευμα. 

Αν σε ενδιαφερει στειλε μου πμ να περασεις να το παρεις.  ::

----------


## trellos

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ σου έχω στείλει ήδη πμ.

----------


## Juan

> Juan Χαλαρωσε! Μην επιτήθεσαι ετσι! Χαλαρωσε! Θα αναβαθμιστει ο κομβος με λειτουργικο 6.x και routerboards.
> 
> Trellos φιλε μου, Καλα λινκς!!!!!


Λουκά ό Κώστας-Senius έχει βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ κόσμο. Έχεις δεί πολλούς από αυτούς να αναβαθμίσουν ;;; Είμαι σίγουρος πώς ό Κώστας τό έχει επισημάνει.

----------


## trellos

> Λουκά ό Κώστας-Senius έχει βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ κόσμο. Έχεις δεί πολλούς από αυτούς να αναβαθμίσουν ;;; Είμαι σίγουρος πώς ό Κώστας τό έχει επισημάνει.


Πραγματικά δεν έχεις τίποτα καλύτερο να κάνεις???
Έχω βρεί ήδη routerboard και πιάτο για νέα σύνδεση,παρακαλώ μην μου ξανατρολάρεις το νήμα.

----------


## senius

Θοδωρή, συνέχισε δυναμικά, το δικαιούσαι.

Πάμε για νέες αναβαθμίσεις και διαδρομές μαζί, όπως είπαμε και συμφωνήσαμε !!

Τώρα για κάποιους περίεργους on the "sato" , αφιερωμένη η κάτωθι photo :

ξυδι για τους ζηλι&#9.jpg

Επίσης θα με ενδιέφερε προσωπικά, αυτοί οι on the "sato" οπού έχουν απαιτήσεις από την καρέκλα τους χωρίς να φαίνονται πουθενά για ότι κάνουν η προσφέρουν, να έρθουν κάποια στιγμή και να τους γνωρίσουμε σε ταράτσες και σε πραγματικές διαδρομές.....

by senius, και μάλιστα χωρίς troll !!

----------


## trellos

Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω πάρα πολύ τον φίλο Δημήτρη
(Akakios) που μου έδωσε ένα routerboard rb433 με 3 κάρτες cm9 με pigtails όλα κομπλέ σε στεγανό κουτί,ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω πως να τον ευχαριστήσω,τέτοιες ενέργειες δείχνουν οτι υπάρχουν παιδιά μέσα στο awmn που θέλουν πραγματικά να βοηθήσουν άτομα που ξεκινούν και δεν έχουν γνώσεις ή εξοπλισμό (εγώ δεν έχω τίποτα από τα 2 ).
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι σύντομα ο κόμβος θα αναβαθμιστεί
Με τον σωστό εξοπλισμό και έκδοση mikrotik.

----------


## akakios

Οπως με βοηθησαν και εμενα οταν ξεκινουσα... θεωρω οτι πρεπει και εγω με την σειρα μου να βοηθησω. 
Μπορει να ειναι με hardware... αλλα οπως μπορει ο καθενας.

Αντε για το 2ο λινκ συντομα... Και οτι χρειαστεις εδω ειμαστε.  ::

----------


## trellos

Αυτό είναι και η ουσία του awmn γι αυτό λέγεται κοινότητα,ελπίζω σύντομα να βοηθήσω και εγώ κάποιον που θα ξεκινάει.
Ανάγκη έχουμε από βοήθεια κάθε είδους και οχι από κριτική ,τουλάχιστο στήν αρχή.

----------


## trellos

Και μια φωτό από τον εξοπλισμό που μου έδωσε ο φίλος akakios

----------


## Juan

> Θοδωρή, συνέχισε δυναμικά, το δικαιούσαι.
> 
> Πάμε για νέες αναβαθμίσεις και διαδρομές μαζί, όπως είπαμε και συμφωνήσαμε !!
> 
> Τώρα για κάποιους περίεργους on the "sato" , αφιερωμένη η κάτωθι photo :
> 
> ξυδι για τους ζηλι&#9.jpg
> 
> Επίσης θα με ενδιέφερε προσωπικά, αυτοί οι on the "sato" οπού έχουν απαιτήσεις από την καρέκλα τους χωρίς να φαίνονται πουθενά για ότι κάνουν η προσφέρουν, να έρθουν κάποια στιγμή και να τους γνωρίσουμε σε ταράτσες και σε πραγματικές διαδρομές.....
> ...


Ποιοί είναι αυτοί οι περίεργοι ;

----------


## akakios

Φιλικη συμβουλη, Επειδη και εγω στην αρχη την πατησα και ψαχνομουν μετα....

Γενικα, αν δεν χρησιμοποιεις καποια καρτα ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ ενα απο τα δυο :

1) αν ειναι ευκολη η προσβαση τοτε ΜΗΝ βαλεις καρτα πανω χωρις κεραια,
2) αν ειναι δυσκολη τοτε βαλτες ολες ΑΛΛΑ κανε DISABLE το if.

Μπορει να σου καει η εξοδος χωρις να καταλαβεις κατι. 
Μπορει και να λειτουργει με παραξενα σηματα που δημιουργουν προβληματα.

----------


## trellos

Ο κόμβος θα έχει 1 λίνκ με programmer pc (Λουκάς) με κεραία microtik LHG5 ,1 λίνκ με ένα άλλο παιδί που μου είπε ο Λουκάς ότι έχουμε οπτική ,1 omni access point,και ένα ελεύθερο if με κεραία κανονικά .Πρέπει να κλείσω το ελεύθερο ;

----------


## akakios

Εχεις 4πλο προφανως στο pc τωρα ε? 

Αν ΔΕΝ εχει κεραια κουμπωμενη στο pigtail καλο ειναι να την κανεις disable.  ::

----------


## trellos

Όχι θα χρησιμοποιήσω το rb433 που μου έδωσες για 2 λίνκ (1 που θα κάνω και ένα ελεύθερο) και για ένα access point (σύνολο 3)+ το RHG5 για σύνδεση με τον Programmer pc,θα έχουν όλα κεραία κουμπωμένη.

----------


## trellos

Σε λίγες μέρες ξεκινάμε το πρώτο στάδιο της αναβάθμισης του αρχικού λίνκ με Homelab #21498 ,θα γίνει αλλαγή εξοπλισμού με Mikrotik LHG 5 https://routerboard.com/RBLHG-5nD 
Ο κόμβος trellos #10329 θα έχει αρχές Σεπτέμβρη ελεύθερο if ,όποιος ενδιαφέρεται παρακαλώ πμ ,συνολικά υπολογίζω να έχω 2-3 ενεργά λίνκ ,καθώς και ένα access point για το πάρκο στο Γουδή που βρίσκεται ακριβώς απέναντι.

----------


## trellos

Αναβάθμιση κόμβου μέρος 1ο .

Σήμερα ο κόμβος trellos #10329 ,αναβαθμίστηκε με το Mikrotik LHG5 πιατάκι με την έκδοση 6.36 ,στο λίνκ με τον κόμβο 
Homelab #21498.

----------


## akakios

Θελουμε φωτο της εγκαταστασης....  ::  

Και γενικες εντυπωσεις απο τον εξοπλισμο και τις επιδοσεις του.

----------


## trellos

Οι πρώτες εντυπώσεις είναι πολύ καλές από το LHG5 ,που είναι και το πρώτο στάδιο του κόμβου,το 2ο που θα μπει ιστός πιάτα με feeder και το routerboard που μου έδωσες 
θα έχουμε ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα γιατί θα έχουμε και τα λίνκ. Φωτογραφία μέσα στις επόμενες ημέρες.
Το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίσαμε με τον Λουκά είναι, για να έχω ίντερνετ και awmn κάτω στο σπίτι, όταν προσπαθώ να μπω σε μια σελίδα του δικτύου πχ. piranka δεν μπαίνει αλλά όταν πάω με την ip μπαίνει κανονικά,το ίδιο και με το ping.

----------


## akakios

αυτο λυνεται με dns που κανει resolve και ιντερνετικες και awmn ip. 

Ειμαι στη δουλεια και δεν εχω προχειρο καποιο να σου πω να βαλεις ουτε για να ψαξω στο φορουμ. 

Κανε μια αναζητηση και κατι θα βρεις.

----------


## trellos

όταν έχεις χρόνο πες μου plz ,πού να ψάξω στο φόρουμ

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

Εχουμε βαλει dns που κανει resolve και τα δυο αλλα παλι δεν παιζει!! :/

----------


## JB172

10.19.143.12 ή 10.0.0.1

----------


## nikolas_350

Οι συσκευές σας παίρνουν της ρυθμίσεις για ip & dns από dhcp ή είναι στατικές περασμένες με το χέρι και έχει ξεμείνει καμιά ιντερνετική από πιο παλιά; 

Χρησιμοποιείτε dns μόνο από το awmn ή έχετε και δεύτερη ιντερνετική π.χ. για backup;
Σε αυτή την περίπτωση εάν αποτύχει ο πρώτος περνάει στον δεύτερο και δεν ξαναρωτά πότε τον πρώτο (δεν κάνει round robin) μέχρι να γίνει reboot.

Γενικά οι αλλαγές σε dns μπορεί να σε τρελάνουν καθώς συχνά λανθασμένες (αρνητικές) απαντήσεις αποθηκεύονται στην cash με αποτέλεσμα να μην ξαναρωτά για τα ίδια domain μετά την αλλαγή του dns για αρκετή ώρα (ttl Time To Live).

Για καθαρισμό της cash σε windows στο cmd μπορείς να γράψεις ipconfig /flushdns
Στο mikrotik υπάρχει κουμπί στο ip dns cash flush cash (εάν έχεις ενεργοποιήσει το allow remote requests για να απαντά ο router σε ερωτήματα dns )

Ένα εργαλείο ιχνηλασίας προβλημάτων dns από cmd είναι το nslookup 
Θα σου δείξει ποιον ρωτάς και τι απάντηση παίρνεις.
π.χ 


```
>nslookup www.awmn 
Διακομιστής:  google-public-dns-a.google.com
Address:  8.8.8.8

*** google-public-dns-a.google.com  www.awmn: Non-existent domain
```

στον υπολογιστή είναι ρυθμισμένος ιντερνετικός dns που δεν μπορεί να απαντήσει.

Μπορούμε να κάνουμε ερώτημα στοχευμένα σε συγκεκριμένο dns για να δούμε ότι λειτουργεί σωστά.



```
>nslookup www.awmn 10.25.176.88
Διακομιστής:  raspberry.nikolasc.awmn
Address:  10.25.176.88

Όνομα:   srv1.awmn
Address:  10.19.143.13
Aliases:  www.awmn
```

Γενικά η καλύτερη λύση για dns είναι να χρησιμοποιείς ένα κοντινό σου.
Ίσως μπορείς να τους δεις στο wind.awmn.net στην κατηγορία hosting (dns)
Μπορείς να ρωτάς τους masters dns 10.19.143.12 & 10.19.143.13 που τρέχουν στους servers του forum & wind ή όσους ανήκουν σε μια συστοιχία anycast όπου αυτόματα σε πάνε στον πιο κοντινό σου με τη ip 10.0.0.1

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

Νικολα εχω βαλει του dgi(10.23.26.1) και τον 10.0.0.1
Σαν routes εχω βαλει 0.0.0.0/0 απο το dsl router και εχει και τα routes απο bgp.
ips και dns ειναι απο dhcp.

----------


## nikolas_350

Μια χαρά είναι αλλά το κακό με τους anycast είναι ότι δεν ξέρεις που θα σε πάει και αν εκεί που θα σε πάει λειτουργεί ορθά ο dns. Έχουν περάσει χρόνια από τον αρχικό σχεδιασμό και αρκετά πράγματα έχουν αφεθεί στην τύχη τους



```
>nslookup www.awmn 10.23.26.1
Διακομιστής:  server.dgi.awmn
Address:  10.23.26.1

Όνομα:   srv1.awmn
Address:  10.19.143.13
Aliases:  www.awmn
```

o dns του dgi είναι μια χαρά 




```
>nslookup www.awmn 10.0.0.1
*** ___ _ε__  _____γ _ _η____ __ζ_____ _ ____ __γ _ _ __ _ _η_____ 10.0.0.1: Server failed
Διακομιστής:  UnKnown
Address:  10.0.0.1
*** UnKnown ___ __ε___  www.awmn: Server failed
```



```
>tracert 10.0.0.1
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: 10.0.0.1 [10.0.0.1]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
  1    35 ms    35 ms    35 ms  10.25.176.137 [10.25.176.137]
  2    36 ms    36 ms    36 ms  10.25.176.252 [10.25.176.252]
  3    38 ms    36 ms    37 ms  10.21.241.149 [10.21.241.149]
  4  10.0.0.1 [10.0.0.1]  αναφορές: Δεν είναι δυνατή η πρόσβαση στο πρωτόκολλο π
ροορισμού.
Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

Σε μένα π.χ ο κοντινότερος anycast είναι του ipduh, όπου δεν απάντα σωστά.
Εάν μας δώσεις ένα δικό σου nslookup θα δούμε περισσότερα.

----------


## trellos

Χρειάζομαι ιστό για να στήσω τα πιάτα μου,μπορεί κάποιος έστω και με πμ ,για να μην θεωρηθεί διαφήμιση ,να μου πεί τί να αγοράσω και από πού;

----------


## akakios

> Χρειάζομαι ιστό για να στήσω τα πιάτα μου,μπορεί κάποιος έστω και με πμ ,για να μην θεωρηθεί διαφήμιση ,να μου πεί τί να αγοράσω και από πού;




Εδω θα βρεις εναν αναλυτικο οδηγο που εχει φτιαξει ο Tsatasos. Νομιζω θα σε καλυψει.

Εχεις και πμ για τα μαγαζια.

----------


## senius

Θοδωρή, εδώ είμαστε να σε βοηθήσουμε .
Καλές οι οδηγίες που σου προσφέρουν. Και μπράβο στα παιδιά !!!

Στο χέρι σου είναι όμως στο τι πραγματικά θα κατασκευάσεις στον κόμβο σου !!!
Σε αναμονή οι επόμενες δρομολογήσεις σου, και οι διαδρομές σου .....

Μπράβο ...!!!

----------


## trellos

Update ! Σήμερα μετά από καιρό και πολλά προσωπικά προβλήματα ,ο κόμβος στήθηκε,προς το παρόν έχω μόνο ένα λίνκ με τον Λουκά HomeLab #21498.
Θέλω να βγάλω άλλα 2 λίνκ οπότε όποιος ενδιαφέρεται με χαρά να συνδεθούμε.
Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω όλους τους φίλους που ενδιαφέρθηκαν για το στήσιμο του κόμβου ,Senius ,Sweet και φυσικά τον ProgrammerPc.
Παρακαλώ ο κόμβος να μεταφερθεί στους ενεργούς κόμβους.Ευχαριστώ

----------


## trellos

Μετά από ένα μικρό διάστημα down λόγω ενός μικρού προβλήματος ,ο κόμβος είναι up and running!!
Όποιος θέλει λινκ μαζί μου παρακαλώ ας στείλει πμ εδώ ή στο [email protected]

----------


## trellos

Ο κόμβος είναι down από 11/6 και σήμερα πέρασα να δω αν το mikrotik LHG 5 λειτουργεί .
Διαπίστωσα ότι έχουν χαθεί όλες οι ρυθμίσεις σαν να έχει γίνει reset to default.
Ξέρει κανείς από τι μπορεί να το έπαθε αυτό;
Να σημειώσω ότι υπάρχει ups 500 που λειτουργεί 24/7.

----------


## mikemtb

Μπορεί κάποιος να στο χακαρε...
Το log δε αναφέρει κάτι?
Ο τελευταίος χρήστης που μπήκε ήταν οκ, η άγνωστος? System/users/last login
Το uptime Πόσο είναι?
Για να βγάλεις συμπεράσματα δεν πρέπει να το πολυπειραζεις από την ώρα πού διαπιστωσες δυσλειτουργία.... 
Αλλιώς, περνάς το back-up και περιμένεις την επόμενη φορά 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## trellos

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι γνωρίζω πολύ λίγα από mikrotik και στον κόμβο με έχουν βοηθήσει φίλοι μου.
Είναι πάντως μεγάλη π@π@ριά αν κάνουμε τέτοια μεταξύ μας στο δίκτυο.....είναι πραγματικά κρίμα,δεν φτάνει που πλέον ασχολούνται λίγα άτομα να έχεις και τους αχαρακτηριστους ......
Θα κοιτάξω το log που μου είπες σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## geolos

Απλά έχει υπόψη μετά από ένα reboot το log χάνεται
Κάνε firmware update και βάλε ένα password στον admin
Κοίτα να δεις μπας και σου έχουν δημιουργήσει και άλλους χρήστες ...


Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## trellos

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ θα το κοιτάξω.

----------


## trellos

Μετά από πολύ καιρό απραξίας και αδυναμίας σύνδεσης με άλλους κόμβους δυστυχώς σκέφτομαι να αποχωρήσω από το awmn.....
Θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να ευχαριστήσω όλα τα παιδία που ασχολήθηκαν θυσιάζοντας ώρες από τον προσωπικό τους χρόνο για να μπορέσω να συνδεθώ γιατί δεν γνώριζα αρκετά από mikrotik.
Έχω ένα LHG5 το οποίο σκέφτομαι να πουλήσω παρακαλώ όποιος γνωρίζει να μου πεί μια τιμή για να το βάλω στις αγγελίες.

----------


## mikemtb

54+φπα εχει καινούργιο...
Αρα δωστο 30?
Στείλε pm

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

